# Screen Printer messed up ALL shirts?



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

I need some advice, I took a couple hundred blanks to a screen printer for a total of 5 different designs. Out of the 5 designs, ALL the blanks for a specific design were ruined in the process of printing. They ALL have really nasty stains as if the screen they used for that specific design was dirty and as a result, all of the shirts have a "greasy" looking stain as if they were dipped (the bottom part) into some liquid. When I picked them up, I only looked at a couple, and since it was night time I really couldn't see the stains, plus the shirts are gray so I might have assumes it was a shadow or something. Well a couple months went by, and I stopped working on the shirts for a little while, then I decided to take them to the taylor to get my tags sewn in. I picked up my shirts and the lady is like, "the shirts have got some really nasty stains that I noticed when sewing the tags". I haven't tried cleaning them, but really dread washing all of them, as I don't want them to look as if they have been washed, but "brand new" if you get what I'm saying. Now if the stain does NOT come off, they will absolutely be un-sellable. Assuming it is the screen printer's fault, what is the fair thing to do in this case? Get my printing money back, get future discount, assume half of the cost for the damage? I not only lost the value for the blank, but what I paid for the printing and the sewing. I want people's opinion before I go talk to the printer.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You have a few things that are going to work against you. 1. You supplied blanks. Did you inspect everyone before going to printer. 2. You didn't inspect them and find right away, several months later, where were they stored and how would the printer know what happened to the shirts in that time. Just pointing out the problems your going to encounter


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

sben763 said:


> You have a few things that are going to work against you. 1. You supplied blanks. Did you inspect everyone before going to printer. 2. You didn't inspect them and find right away, several months later, where were they stored and how would the printer know what happened to the shirts in that time. Just pointing out the problems your going to encounter


I did inspect them before taking them, and they looked just fine, I gave them to the printer in a box that came from the wholesale supplier of the shirts and still kept them on there. I looked at the box to see if there were any stains and the box looked dry and so do all other shirts, except the gray ones. The printer is not unreasonable and I'm sure we could come up to some agreement, but yea, lesson learned, I'll inspect everything right away. I still can't believe I didn't, I feel so stupid, I mean at the very least I would at least try to find out what kind of stain it is from the printer so that at least I know how to clean it.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm with SBen, when you supply your own shirts it's a different story. 
Just like if we printers order your shirts and mess up some prints, it's on us and we replace them, if you supply them, no.
What brand are these shirts? Gildan, perhaps?
I've had oily looking spots on those too. They do wash out but I don't get what their issue is.
In the future, I'd certainly suggest that you have you screenprinter order in the shirts.
Protects you more and frankly, we prefer it. We know what we're ordering and if we find a problem, we contact our supplier, return them and get replacements.

I do suggest you wash them. Shouldn't be an issue.
With the exception that it's an extra step that you didn't want to do.
Hang in there.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Celtic said:


> I'm with SBen, when you supply your own shirts it's a different story.
> Just like if we printers order your shirts and mess up some prints, it's on us and we replace them, if you supply them, no.
> What brand are these shirts? Gildan, perhaps?
> I've had oily looking spots on those too. They do wash out but I don't get what their issue is.
> ...


Yea very true, part of the learning experience I suppose. It was strange because it was only on the gray ones and not on any other ones, the thing is, they didnt even mention anything about it, which was kinda what upset me the most. Like it would have been much better if they would have told me themselves instead of getting the unpleasant surprise. The shirts were Next level, the heather gray ones. I will most likely end up washing them and just hope it does come off. As far as washing the shirts, any suggestions as to how I could wash them with the least amount of visible wear? I don't want them to get those little lint balls you know when you wash shirts, or those folds from the washer. I want to keep the new look as much as possible, I guess for people not to be able to tell that I washed them. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

You could do a gentle wash with a soak cycle first. 
And, just get them out of the washer right away when they're done.....toss them in the dryer at a medium heat and dry thoroughly but get them out once dry. 
Do you have a flip and fold board? I find that they kinda do a pressing of sorts when folding.
That should do the trick. 
Frustrating? Oh yes, I understand.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

thetrillest:

Couple of things to add here:

1. If you have a good relationship with your printer, you already know if they are professional or not. Is their shop clean? Have you had any other challenges? Don't immediately think that these stains were caused by the printer.
2. I'm not sure you mentioned it, but were the stains close to the print - or far away or on another side of the shirt? If they were directly near the image, there's a good chance that the stains could have been there all along and the print crew never saw them. For instance, if your image was on the front and the stains were on the back - they may have never looked.
3. You say you inspected the shirts beforehand - but really - did you look at each and every one? Who has time or the inclination to do that? Most people just crack the box, check to see if it's the right color and size and they are done.
4. How do you know it wasn't the seamstress that sewed in your labels?
5. If these stains were small brown round dots that are anywhere close to the neck or the printer's fold down the middle these are caused by machine oil at the factory when they made the shirts. Not sure about Next Level, as I haven't seen any problems with these - but Hanes had a big problem with their 5280 white shirts that were made in their Dominican Republic factory a few years ago. They've resolved that, but I've sent back many shirts with that issue for credit.
6. If these stains are away from the design, the printer should have a spray-out gun that might work too. This has fluid in it that removes dirt, stains and even ink from a shirt when mistakes happen. This is standard, and how we "save" shirts from the misprint pile when things go awry.
7. If you are going to wash the shirts, use pre-treatment and also unscented detergent. You don't want the fresh laundered smell on your shirts to be a give-away.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I have seen those spotty stains on shirts many times.. If I catch it before I print it I pull it. (if I provided) if client provided I let them know but I don't replace out of pocket. Sometimes those stains become more visible after going through the conveyor drier. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## aspliz (Dec 4, 2010)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> thetrillest:
> 
> Couple of things to add here:
> 
> ...


and no fabric softener!


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

I've seen them alot, most likely not the printers fault.

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I just purchased 100 Forest Green Gildans. Every one had a 1/2 oil spot on them, By the collar. I sent them back. I hope it isnt a common re occurrence.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't assume it was the printer's fault but even if it was, after months have gone by there is little chance of getting a refund.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

As others have said too much time and too many variables.

You could also approach a local dry cleaner and see if they will do you a deal on a bulk lot, folded. Might be cheaper once you factor in your time, costs and the quality of finish you will get with a dry cleaner.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

cookiesa said:


> As others have said too much time and too many variables.
> 
> You could also approach a local dry cleaner and see if they will do you a deal on a bulk lot, folded. Might be cheaper once you factor in your time, costs and the quality of finish you will get with a dry cleaner.


That's a really good idea, I'll look into that and see how much they charge me. Before, I want to try to wash one just to see how it goes. Should I carefully try to hand wash it or machine wash it, to have the least amount of wear on the shirt?


----------

